# Blind reviews round 3



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Seems like there may be interested in another round. 

Lets hone the rules a bit. 

Post below if you are interested in participating. 

In 1 week I will collate the names and pair people up with their buddy. 

You will contact your buddy for address and send one pair of cigars (two of the same cigar) to your "buddy". Most people generally throw a couple of extras in there, costs the same to mail 2 as 4... hehe. Post a review in this thread within 2 weeks. Your buddy will let you know how well or badly you did. If you cannot be contacted by or are AWOL for 4 days during the "get the address" phase, you will be replaced. 

Cigars should be ones that you like, don't send dog rockets and expect to get cohibas in return, this is a learning experience. Smoke the cigar, post as much as you can (see previous threads), and guess the origin or exact cigar if you like. Try to be considerate and review the cigars in a timely manner and reply to your buddy letting them know their guess was right or wrong. 

Any questions post below, if you're wondering something there are probably others in the same boat.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like fun, count me in too.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Im In!!!!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Got a question...Do we not tell them what cigar it is?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

jgrimball said:


> Got a question...Do we not tell them what cigar it is?


Yeah, AFTER they smoke it blind and expose their finely tuned palate (in the case of radaR, say) or abysmal sensitivity (in my case, for example).


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

count me in. domestic only?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

hollywood said:


> count me in. domestic only?


No, I would say that is up to you and yer buddy, a few ISOMS (hehehe) have passed hands in the last pass.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Something new to try... Count me in too.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

In!


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

OK, I'm game!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm in , provided whoever partners with me promises PROMISES PROMISES!!!!! ...ahem....to post a review. I've partaken twice, now, and have yet to have a single one of my cigars reviewed.

not to be a whiner or nuttin.... 



SeanGAR said:


> Seems like there may be interested in another round.
> 
> Lets hone the rules a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Please add me to the list Sean, thanks!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Is this something that noob's are invited to? I know I do not have the knowledgeable palette be as discerning as the rest of you old dogs but it still sounds like fun. Beside... I would be sending out something very nice


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Im in again please!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Sounds like fun - never done a blind review. Count me in!!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I want in. I have missed out on the last two rounds! I can't believe it! Where have I been? LOL


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm in too, just talked to Mark (catfish). If its ok Mark and I'll pair up..


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

What Frank said.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Me know mind looking idiot like?  

Me in want.



:ms NCRM


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Of course Noobs are invited. CS prides itself in being non-exclusive...unless you post non-ISOM threads on the ISOM board. That's a major No no.

You can partner up with me if you like.



Franksmith said:


> Is this something that noob's are invited to? I know I do not have the knowledgeable palette be as discerning as the rest of you old dogs but it still sounds like fun. Beside... I would be sending out something very nice


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Please don't pair Matt and I up. I don't want to have to blind review 35 cigars.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll give it a whirl........


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> I'll give it a whirl........


If you're in Bozo, then count me in too. I've got some great looking, well aged machine mades to fool you with.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Please consider my post as my official withdrawal from the blind reviews.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

galaga said:


> If you're in Bozo, then count me in too. I've got some great looking, well aged machine mades to fool you with.


luv that yello cello. Have you got your Swisher review on Top25 yet?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> luv that yello cello. Have you got your Swisher review on Top25 yet?


No but I'm gonna give PDS's mailbox a little time to cool down and then I might see if I can do it. Hey, if I get you and the cigars I send you have a little hole in the end, it was just beetles, I already froze them and they're OK.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

galaga said:


> No but I'm gonna give PDS's mailbox a little time to cool down and then I might see if I can do it. Hey, if I get you and the cigars I send you have a little hole in the end, it was just beetles, I already froze them and they're OK.


Right, and if the cigars I send you smell like $h!t it's because they are really good.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Contestants for round 3 is CLOSED.*

I have paired people up. Lets review the rules.

1. contact your partner and share addys and what general class/category of smokes you want to swap.

2. send 2 identical cigars with band removed (assuming they had one to begin with). Some people send a couple of extras along, nice but not required..talk to your partner about this if you want.

Some people send 5 different cigars to review. While the enthusiasm is admirable, it makes it difficult for the person on the other end to get to them all promptly. If you have questions, talk to your buddy.

3. PLEASE, PLEASE, pretty PLEASE try to review the smoke within a week to 10 days and check back often during the review process so you can let the reviewer know what cigar they smoked. Remember the golden words: its just as much fun making a fool out of yourself as to watch somebody else do it.

TXMatt - Magno
Darb85 - Crotan
Jgrimball - Hollywood
RcktS4 - DaKlugs
Quixote - ProSpkr
Icehog3 - Franksmith
Papa Herf - SeanGAR
FloydP - Catfishm2
Galaga - Leafhog
NCRadioMan - Itstim

If you cannot contact your buddy within a few days please PM me and I'll try to resituate you.

Have fun.
Sean


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Cool - Galaga, I've got your address. Let the games begin!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Ummm .... I think Nely backed out.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> Ummm .... I think Nely backed out.


Duh, didn't see that Papa. I'll take Nely's place. PM coming.
Sean


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Great. Thanks -


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Pm Sent


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

pm sent to croatan


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Duh, didn't see that Papa. I'll take Nely's place. PM coming.
> Sean


You had some geezer in your eye.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Got mine from Mark, his go out in the morning...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Pm Sent


Goes out tomorrow my young friend! R U READY?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Goes out tomorrow my young friend! R U READY?


 :w :w :w 
I will get yours out Monday. Post Office was crazy on Friday!!!!!!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Got mine from Frank today. Plus some extras. Thanks buddy. Going to smoke them over the next couple of nights and then post my reviews. Thanks again!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Got mine from Frank today. Plus some extras. Thanks buddy. Going to smoke them over the next couple of nights and then post my reviews. Thanks again!


Gonna do mine tomorrow Mark, they keep calling for me man.. :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Tim and I have made contact, both our smokes will go out Monday! 


:ms NCRM


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sticks packed and out to RcktS4 tomorrow. OK Raney so you know they are Tamborils but which ones? Which year? Tried to find sticks that went well with cheese.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Sticks packed and out to RcktS4 tomorrow. OK Raney so you know they are Tamborils but which ones? Which year? Tried to find sticks that went well with cheese.


Are they cuban tamborils, or the NCs - and by the way, is there any relation between the two brands? :tpd: I can only hope that they are the new EL 2005 brown label especial floater series torpedos that I have heard so much about. :BS


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Got mine out today Dave!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Monday,4/18/05
Torpedos Los!


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

galaga said:


> Monday,4/18/05
> Torpedos Los!


backatcha!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

FRanksmith and I have our deal in the works, although I got hit with a nasty bout of the flu Sunday and probably won't get to the PO today...don't worry, it's comin'!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> FRanksmith and I have our deal in the works, although I got hit with a nasty bout of the flu Sunday and probably won't get to the PO today...don't worry, it's comin'!


Dang... I just am getting over that crap. I knocked me for a loop and I am still trying to get rid of a lot of congestion. Just got nailed by Trooper so I'll be busy putting that booty away... I don't think I am well enough for multiple strikes 

But you better keep you eyes peeled because you have an incoming review package and I can take no blame if there might be some other type of explosive devices in there


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Got mine out today Dave!


Mine too Grim! You'll have them by noon tomorrow!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

TX Matt's smokes should be arriving by Thursday...Or so they tell me.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Now Sean, that's not fair. You sent TWO pairs of sticks AND a BONUS!!  

I just spoke with (insert name of any variety of internet vendors) and my order was shipped last week and should get to me tomorrow or Thursday. Your sample will go out posthaste.

Thanks man. Too generous.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Mine too Grim! You'll have them by noon tomorrow!


Got my package today. Will post a review soon.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Got the package from Klugsie today. He sent along some "extras" as well - adding to the mountain of tobacco he has mailed out in the past month. I thin he has shipped more cigars since March than I smoke in a year. 

all i have to say, Dave, is that NO ONE could possibly buy that many shoes. I call :BS 

(if i was a woman, or a twelve year old boy I'd be really concerned about your generosity. As it is, I am just impressed.) - pics of the bomb to come when i get home.

I'll be starting on the review sticks over the next couple of days. Two sets for review, both cuban. One set is a classic corona, and the other a Mareva, thus completely negating size as any sort of help at all. Pisser.

let the fun begin!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I am going to take a stab at guessing what they are before I smoke them.

#1-7x48 I think its a HDM Excalibur or CAO Gold
#2-5x50 Pardon 2000
#3-5x38 Punch

Get any right Dave?


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

Quixote and I have finally gotten our acts together! Sending out by Friday! :w


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Got galaga's sticks today, 2 pairs of yummy looking unbanded sticks and 2 Cuban Parejo's that would choke a mule. One of those has to have a RG of about 70!

He included a note that said "...how big a boy are ya?" :r 


I will try to post measurements and pics with my review this weekend.

Game on!

Hog


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

LeafHog said:


> Got galaga's sticks today, 2 pairs of yummy looking unbanded sticks and 2 Cuban Parejo's that would choke a mule. One of those has to have a RG of about 70!
> 
> He included a note that said "...how big a boy are ya?" :r
> 
> ...


Sounds like a big enough boy to open a can of whip arse on ya ifin ya ain't careful...........


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Today I got my review sticks plus some bonus smokes from NCRadioMan today. Thanks a lot! Can't wait to try them out!

I haven't gotten my review sticks out to NCRadioMan yet, but now the pressure is on! I will have them out soon Greg!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Darb85's cigars, plus an extra, came today. Good looking sticks that will meet a fiery end very soon.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen:

This is to inform you that I believe I may have just embarked on a very expensive, time consuming journey. My blind samples from SeanGAR arrived earlier this week. Please bear with me, because I am still VERY NEW to the world of smokes. As some of you may have read in various posts, I have been neither a cigarette smoker nor a frequent cigar smoker until late last summer. Further, I am not allowed by an important person in my life to smoke inside. Long story short, like baseball, my opening day was approximately March 30.

I officially "took the plunge" by buying a mixed bag of cuban sticks in January. My smokes to that point (and, with a few notable exceptions, since then) have been CAOs because of a "connection" at CAO (I went to law school with the COO). Needless to say, I have a real new palate.

That said, I remember vividly the aroma of ass when I opened that first bag of cubans. So when SeanGAR's package arrived and I opened the ziplock, I smelled that same strong mulchy, manure smell. Uh-oh.

The stick of choice tonight, as I sat on my deck listening to the frogs in the creek and watching the flames from my citronella tiki torches hula-dance in the slightest of breezes, was one of the piramides. Of this matching pair, the one I chose appeared to be missing a bit of wrapper at the foot. When I initially saw these cigars, I thought they were Monte #2s. So I compared the first victim to the Monte sitting in my humidor, and the point was sharper on this one. It also was a bit longer, and it didn't feel quite as hefty. The shade of the wrapper was lighter, too. Hmmm...

As a novice, I spent two or three minutes debating how far up the point to clip. I decided to take about 1/2 inch off. The cigar appears to be well-humidified but not overly so. Prelight draw is tight, but again, being a newbie, I don't realize until later that that might have something to do with how far in I clipped.

So I take one last whiff before lighting, still smells like barnyard. Light it up (butane torch), smell the aroma from the foot, which smells pretty much like every other cigar I've ever lit up. But that, gentlefolk, is where the similarities to anything I have experienced ends.

After a few hard pulls, I "feel it come in my mouth" (thanks Coppertop). Umm ... it's like I'm smoking the cup of coffee I had this morning. Not quite hazelnutty, but a bit of nut and a lot of cream. Even some butter. Extremely smooth. I am drinking Sprite because of my wimpy tendency to panic at the first sign of anything remotely resembling gurgles in the tummy (thanks again Coppertop).

This flavor profile persisted throughout the entire smoke. Once, I swear, I thought I caught a bit of a citrusy flavor, and another time, I thought I smelled a faint floral whiff. Never picked up any leather or earthy tones.

I only ashed this cigar twice, and once was by accident. The ash started out really white and then settled to a dark gray after it cooled, I guess. The further away from the flame, the darker the ash grew. I had a few burn problems at the beginning, which I attributed to the frayed wrapper at the foot, but after two or three corrections, it burned nice and straight. I also decided to cut the tip after about the first 2/3, which gave me an easier draw. The cigar got a bit warm after that, and being the chicken I am, I gave up with about 1.5 inches to go. Maybe it's just me, but whenever a cigar starts to heat up, my tendency is to begin tasting a lot more pepper. I haven't learned yet to distinguish any flavors once the smoke starts getting hot.

This did not taste like what I would expect from a full-bodied cigar. It was nothing like the Boli PC I tried last week from Navydoc. I thought perhaps it was a Unicos, but it didn't taste anything like the Famosos I had Monday night. So I have some more research to do before guessing. Best part of the process? I have one more to try.  This was my favorite cigar so far.

Thanks again SeanGAR. This is fun!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> This did not taste like what I would expect from a full-bodied cigar. It was nothing like the Boli PC I tried last week from Navydoc. I thought perhaps it was a Unicos, but it didn't taste anything like the Famosos I had Monday night. So I have some more research to do before guessing. Best part of the process? I have one more to try.  This was my favorite cigar so far.
> 
> Thanks again SeanGAR. This is fun!!


Papa,
Nice review so far ... keep putting 2 and 2 together. I would also recommend measuring it carefully to help guessing which cigars it ain't.
sean


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Papa,
> Nice review so far ... keep putting 2 and 2 together. I would also recommend measuring it carefully to help guessing which cigars it ain't.
> sean


That's my goal tomorrow!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

STICK #2
*Appearance:* 5x50, wrapper was constructed well and had a tad darker tint.

*Construction:* Burned perfect all the was through, it has a perfect draw and burn and also had a nice ash..(no jokes please)

*Flavor: *Had hints of dark roasted coffee and a slight nutty flavor. Turn into a stronger smoke towards the end. Also had hints of tabacco in it. I would guess its from somewhere outside the US. 

*Conclusion:* Survey says....I have no clue...I'll stick with Padron as my guess.

I suck at reviewing. :w 
What is it Dave?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> STICK #2
> *Appearance:* 5x50, wrapper was constructed well and had a tad darker tint.
> 
> *Construction:* Burned perfect all the was through, it has a perfect draw and burn and also had a nice ash..(no jokes please)
> ...


Hiya Grim,

You had everything right ..... up to the point of guessing which cigar it was.  This was a toughy. Not a bad guess though! Did you like it?

Drum roll please ....................................................................

_*Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend - Robusto Grande Maduro*_


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Hiya Grim,
> 
> You had everything right ..... up to the point of guessing which cigar it was.  This was a toughy. Not a bad guess though! Did you like it?
> 
> ...


Wasnt bad. It was a little strong.
How was my first review?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Wasnt bad. It was a little strong.
> How was my first review?


Your review was very good! It is a fuller bodied smoke. The flavors are good with a nice stiff scotch, or a large dark roasted exotic coffee.

You will see, not many of us get anything right on these. It's just fun to see what we can come up with. You did a great job.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Your review was very good! It is a fuller bodied smoke. The flavors are good with a nice stiff scotch, or a large dark roasted exotic coffee.
> 
> You will see, not many of us get anything right on these. It's just fun to see what we can come up with. You did a great job.


It was fun! I can't wait to try the other two.
I forgot to metion, I had a nice drink with this stogie:
Kaluha,Makers Mark & Milk.
Not a bad drink, I just made it up cause that is all I have.
:w :al


If that combo is a drink someone let me know....it was excellent!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> It was fun! I can't wait to try the other two.
> I forgot to metion, I had a nice drink with this stogie:
> Kaluha,Makers Mark & Milk.
> Not a bad drink, I just made it up cause that is all I have.
> ...


Good thing the Bourbon, cranberry juice and Drano weren't the only things you had! :r


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Good thing the Bourbon, cranberry juice and Drano weren't the only things you had! :r


HAHA! That drink was *GOOD!*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, just stay away from my McDonald's spit cup!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Got my cigars from LeafHog today and what a selection it is. 
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 torpedo
Bucanero Salsa torpedo
Carlos Torano 1916 churchill
and two unknown, unbanded toros, 6 x 52 , camaroon? wrapped.

Strange, the exact same size as I sent him for his unknowns!

THX Alfalfa.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Two unbanded beauties arrived yesterday from JGrimball. Pretty little things; all snug as a bug in a rug, spooned together all naked in that zip-lock.

2 nice looking coronas. They wouldn't happen to be ....

Origin: Dominican Republic 
Length: 5.06 
Ring: 44 
Strength: Medium 
Wrapper Color: Medium Brown (E) 
Wrapper Type: JAVA 
Binder: Dominican Republic 
Filler: DR/BRA 
Shape: Parejo 


?

Just curious.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

galaga said:


> ...Strange, the exact same size as I sent him for his unknowns!
> 
> THX Alfalfa.


lol, I thought the same thing!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

OK, I am going to do quite badly at this, but its for learning, so here I go:

I smoked the first of the sticks DaKlugs sent me last night. It is 5-inches long, with what I believed to be a 46 RG but there are VERY few cigars from Cuba in that size, and as near as I can tell NONE currently in production. SO I'm stuck initially with comparing flavor and construction exclusively to my limited cuban experiences.(though after research that must be wrong - probably a hermosos #4),

Construction was quite nice... a little veiny, but a lovely corojo wrapper, perhaps just a tiny bit on the darker side of average. Looks very similar to the Famosos I had a few weeks ago, but I unfortunately took no notes when i smoked that one. Beautiful cap - I still love looking at the triple caps and marvelling at the craftsmanship these torcedors put into their work.

Aroma - nice, mellow barnyard - hay-ish more than manure. Definitely not a Partagas or Boli (they are pretty easy to identify by aroma, I think). 

Draw - superb draw, just a tad on the loose side for a cuban, but I like that

Burn - flawless. 

Flavor was pure vegetation for the first third - As soon as I got past the end, I thought for sure this was a Rafael Gonzalez - it has that grassy taste that I absolutely loved in the TPL. 

The second third, however, was a completely different beast. It picked up some awesome creamy spice notes, that cinnamon-gingerbread flavor - a flavor I've tasted before. I started thinking of the Famosos again, but I don't think this is something I've smoked before.

This was an excellent cigar - I'd put it just on the mild side of medium, and i suspect maybe there's some age on it. But as I've said, I have a very new palate to cuban brands (and for that matter, domestics too.)

I am going to make my first guess (do i get two? there's two sticks, right?) and say the ERDM Choix Supreme. How far off am I?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You have to smoke-em both before you get anything from me. Nice review though.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> You have to smoke-me both before you get anything from me. Nice review though.


Excuse me?

update: nice editiing job Dave - little feudian slip there?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Should have sent a condom hat with them as well.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay, Sean, I measured the remaining sample with two different rulers and came up with lengths of 165 and 161. I am unaware of any torps that are that long, but my rulers lead me to believe this is at least a full-sized piramides. I believe the gauge is close to 52. My first guess: H. Upmann Upmann No. 2.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> Okay, Sean, I measured the remaining sample with two different rulers and came up with lengths of 165 and 161. I am unaware of any torps that are that long, but my rulers lead me to believe this is at least a full-sized piramides. I believe the gauge is close to 52. My first guess: H. Upmann Upmann No. 2.


165mm is correct ... isn't that a bit long for an Upmann 2? http://www.cigars-review.org/H-Upmann-Upmann-No-2.htm


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes, but I haven't yet found a Cuban piramides that is that long. Still searching. Much more fun than work.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> Yes, but I haven't yet found a Cuban piramides that is that long


Hmmm... maybe that tells you something?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Raney sent me 2 sets of cubans.

A 4 7/8 x 50 robusto and a 5 x 40-42 Petite corona.

Smoked one of each today. Going to smoke the others tomorrow.

I love smoking cigars and writing about the experience. Trying to figure out what they are .... well that's just not as much fun.

Will review tomorrow.

For now I'm guessing:

PSD4 - around 6 months old 
RG petite coronas (Or maybe dip # 4's) - wild guess


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

One more guess before I smoke number 2. Por Larranaga Honduran Pyramid.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> One more guess before I smoke number 2. Por Larranaga Honduran Pyramid.


Yer getting warmer.....

One small hint. I smoked the hell out of that bundle in the past month.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

DING DING Flor De Oliva natural Torpedo. 6.5" x 52. Very good 'gar - nice and tasty!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> DING DING Flor De Oliva natural Torpedo. 6.5" x 52. Very good 'gar - nice and tasty!!


Nicaraguan .... yes.

FDO ... no, but you were very close.

You smoked a Perdomo 2 Milenario 'Mistakes' Cameroon torp 6.5 x 55.

Bought a bundle at cbid for 31 bucks. I felt bad sending you this inexpensive cigar, but part of what I think is great about this blind reviews is finding cigars that you like that are not too $$$. I remember you saying you liked smooth cigars with flavors and this fit the bill so well I just had to send them.

Like I said, I smoke the hell out of these guys.

A crazy-ass deal can be had my friend...

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=252671

Note a certain SO from radford on the bidding list. I do indeed like these guys.

The other cigars are not this inexpensive!!.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow - I am impressed. That was really a nice smoke - can't wait to taste one of the others!! And I am encouraged - the price is VERY nice!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> Wow - I am impressed. That was really a nice smoke - can't wait to taste one of the others!! And I am encouraged - the price is VERY nice!!


Thats what I think. They need a couple of months in the door to chill, but I'm serious when I tell you they're my 'go-to' torp when I want a relaxing smoke.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I got Franksmith's package today...nice!! Besides a couple delicious looking torpedos to review, Rod sent a couple Habanos to just enjoy and review...to myself! A Cohiba Sigla IV, and a Monte #2...Most generous my friend, thank you!! 

On the bad side, I realized I misunderstood how we were going to do this, and sent Rod two different _singles_ to review instead of one pair of the same. Rod, if you like either one, I will send another of each, just let me know...I sent out your smokes last night, USPS said 2 days...we'll see!! :c

Thanks again Rod, nice play!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> I got Franksmith's package today...nice!! Besides a couple delicious looking torpedos to review, Rod sent a couple Habanos to just enjoy and review...to myself! A Cohiba Sigla IV, and a Monte #2...Most generous my friend, thank you!!
> 
> On the bad side, I realized I misunderstood how we were going to do this, and sent Rod two different _singles_ to review instead of one pair of the same. Rod, if you like either one, I will send another of each, just let me know...I sent out your smokes last night, USPS said 2 days...we'll see!! :c
> 
> Thanks again Rod, nice play!!


I was taking a chance on sending you your review smokes because I had got them in recently but had not smoked one yet (another good reason to send some ISOM's) but I did get to smoke one yesterday and I really liked it so at least I know I didn't force you to review a couple of rockets. I thought that they would be at least good but I was still a little nervous until I smoked that one last night 

Now for the challange!

Enjoy my BOTL!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

STICK #1
*Appearance:* 7x48, wrapper was constructed well and had light brown color.

*Construction:* Burned perfect all the was through, it has a perfect draw and burn and also had a nice ash..(no jokes please)

*Flavor: *It was a medium flavored smoke, had hints of a nutty/woody flavor. It was very full bodied...a little strong for tonight.

*Conclusion:* Survey says...._CAO GOLD CHURCHILL_

What is it Dave?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Darb85 sent me two great looking "twists" probably maduro and connecticut wrappers. Attached is a picture of one of them next to Fuente BTL for comparison. These sticks measured about 5 inches by 50 ring gauge and were a great smoke. 

Prelight:
Decent construction, but not quite as refined looking as the Between the Lines. 

First puff:
Honestly, the first couple of draws had me worried. It was a little bitter, and didn't have any of the typical cigar flavors I'm used to. It got a lot better though!

Rest of the smoke:
Notes of nuts and the occasional spice (due I would assume to the part maduro wrapper). Very pleasant smoke, nothing overpowering about it. It burned evenly throughout, no touch-ups required.

Overall:
Mild to medium bodied smoke and very tasty. The maduro wrapper left a spicy, salty aftertaste on my lips that I particularly enjoyed--it wasn't a strong flavor however I'm sure due to the twisted nature of the wrapper, which resulted in an overall interesting profile.

Since I've read some of Brad's posts, I'm going to guess this is one of Creole's Twisted Robustos. This was a really good smoke--thanks Brad.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Right on the money!! I really like these in fact as soon as i get my first check im buying a box of them.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> STICK #1
> *Appearance:* 7x48, wrapper was constructed well and had light brown color.
> 
> *Construction:* Burned perfect all the was through, it has a perfect draw and burn and also had a nice ash..(no jokes please)
> ...


VERY, VERY close on this one!!!

It is ... _*CAO BLACK Frontier 7 X 50.*_


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

A certain sheepish dieter (according to his avatar, he appears to be on the Toilet Tae Bo exercise regimen) has sheepishly informed me that my first blind review was a correct guess. How you like 'DEM manners Klugs! :fu 

j/k - nice to see that my intense focus and research paid off. To be fair, it was a vitola that there are only about a half-dozen brands currently producing. But man, the ERDM Choix Supreme is definitely going to be one of my next boxes - excellent smoke!

The weekend will be devoted to stick #2.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

hollywood said:


> VERY, VERY close on this one!!!
> 
> It is ... _*CAO BLACK Frontier 7 X 50.*_


I KNEW IT WAS A CAO.
It was a little stronger than the Gold's that I have had. I almost guessed Cao Black.
One more left.......


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

WOOOOHOOOO! My package was received by Sean (or some reasonable facsimile thereof) today. I honestly think it is just as fun sending packages as receiving ... well, okay, almost.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> WOOOOHOOOO! My package was received by Sean (or some reasonable facsimile thereof) today. I honestly think it is just as fun sending packages as receiving ... well, okay, almost.


Yea I got them man ... holy smack. I may not get an opportunity to smoke any of them until mid or late next week, but I'll get them. I'll post pix before I start ... you smacked me good!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Heh. Blind sample Music City Style.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> I got Franksmith's package today...nice!! Besides a couple delicious looking torpedos to review, Rod sent a couple Habanos to just enjoy and review...to myself! A Cohiba Sigla IV, and a Monte #2...Most generous my friend, thank you!!


Not to be out done... the Ice man has struck back. I got Icehog3's package today and as he mentioned... there was two singles in there unbanded for me to review BUT... then my eyes fell upon a beauty of a site...

What will be my first Boli (and from 2000!!) AND what I think is a Partagas PC!!! Two of the most "been wanting to smoke" sticks on my list! Not to mention a Partagas 1845 that is a big beauty too... I may not know what that is yet... but we will become intimate upon its death 

Thanks my BOTL.... you're awesome, the resting period for the Boli and PC is going to be brutal... my mouth is literally watering looking at these babies.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Frank, figured you better have some good smokes to get the taste of those other dog-rockets I sent outta yer mouth! J/K!! 

The other NC is a Partagas Black Magnifico, one of my favorite everyday smokes. And that Boli should be ready to go after a couple days rest!

I hope to review your sticks tomorrow, got caught in a cigar-unfriendly bar last night for my wife's B-day.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Smoked the first of LeafHogs smokes today. A nice Toro with a few small veins and a toothy wrapper, slightly reddish EMS. A solid smoke I kept at 65% for a few days before smoking. Started slightly harsh but setlled down quickly with a slight spice, tobacco flavor. Easy draw, and a solid cigar, lots of smoke. The smoke soon changed with a sweet cedar overtone to the tobacco flavor. The burn was slightly scalloped and very even. Light grey ash with a slghtly darker ash in the wrapper and a dark ash in the filler. It is starting to remind me of an Indian Tabac cigar. I'm smoking this in the early afternoon, and this is an evening smoke, so I go inside to get a hoppy beer to go with this smoke. It reminds me of a CAO Brazillia with its strength and cedar tones, not as strong but almost. I'm not really a fan of sweet cedar but I find that if I pair a cigar like this with an IPA, it is a _great_ combination! No IPA so I pick up a SoBe and the sweet compliments the cigar but an IPA would be better. Gotta get an IPA for the next one. About half way, a slight leather flavor appears for a short while, and then with about a third left, a nuttiness sneaks in and the pepper-spiciness comes back and gets in your face, here we go! I like that. The cigar gets spicier until with only a couple fingers width left it gets a bitterness to it and I let it die. Now sweet cedar is not my favorite flavor profile in a cigar, but I know a lot of people like a cigar with cedar flavor and it does have a good tobacco flavor, is a well made cigar and it sure as hell isn't a boring cigar. Strong tobacco flavor throughout, with slightly spicy sweet cedar in the beginning, slight leather evolving to nuttiness in the middle and in your face spice-pepperiness in the last third. I don't thimk I've smoked this particular cigar before but I've smoked a lot of Indian Tabac cigars and I think this is one of Patel's cigars. The size and color make me think that it's an Indian Tabac Classic Tomahawk. That's my :BS and I'm sticking to it!
THX JOSH nice cigar.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Just moving it back to the top - Sean, I've got the other one priming for a Thu-Fri night smoke, time permitting.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

OK...Finally got a chance to sit down and smoke the cigars that NCRadioMan sent me.

Not sure what size they were, but they were thinner than a Robusto and probably a little longer. The wrappers were medium to light brown and slightly veiny. When squeezed, the cigars felt on the soft side. I noticed that the cigars have a triple cap.

Using my Xikar cutter, I was able to make a nice cut. The cigar lit easily too. Before I put the cigar in my mouth, I noticed a nice aroma to the smoke. My first puff was not too pleasant. It tasted like I just licked an ashtray. However, that sensation went away after the first puff. The cigar had a nice, easy draw and produced a fair amount of smoke. The flavor of the cigar was not too distinctive, having a medium body flavor. At times it was bitter, but mostly it was a straight up, decent smoke. It produced a nice white ash which stayed intact about halfway down the cigar (pretty impressive).

Overall an enjoyable smoke. Not really my type of smoke. I usually enjoy something with more complex flavors. I have no idea what I smoked, so I am not going to even guess. However, I am dying to find out so I can see how bad I did.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I got the opportunity to smoke the cigar that Rod sent me for the blind reviews tonight. Let me digress to mention that I had a nice dinner of Tilapia Cajun style with new potatoes to set the mood.

The cigar was a good looking torpedo, I would say in the range of about 6" and about 52 gauge. It had a medium darkness wrapper, and its firm feel belied what turned out to be a very easy draw. The cigar has a straightforward tobacco smell and pre-light taste, the wrapper was slightly dry. 

The cigar lit easily and as I mentioned had an easier draw. The first tastes were mild, with hints of what my noobie palate would describe as chocolatey and slightly creamy. It was pleasant albiet mild and seemed to fortell an enjoyable smoke. It burned even and slow, with nice white ash and moderate amounts of smoke.

About an inch into it, the cigar took a turn. The taste was different than any I had experienced before. The only thing that came to mind was a hint of....don't kill me Rod....Chlorine. The taste was just slightly "off" and not completely pleasant. I tried to stick with it and actually smoked it down to about an inch and a half, but the flavor never turned back towards the pleasant beginnings, nor towards anything else too enjoyable. 

If I had been at home, I would have smoked one of the WONDERFUL cigars Rod sent with the blinds...a beautiful Monte and a gorgeous Cohiba Sigla! I thank you Rod, those will receive a decent "burial" very soon.

As far as guessing what cigar the blind was, I can't speak from experience, so any noobie guess I make is that...striclty a guess. So in the spirit of fun and games, I will guess is was a Mayorga. But I'd bet money it's not!

Thanks for having me in these blind reviews, and thanks Rod for some wonderful cigars, even if the blind wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> I got the opportunity to smoke the cigar that Rod sent me for the blind reviews tonight. Let me digress to mention that I had a nice dinner of Tilapia Cajun style with new potatoes to set the mood.
> 
> The cigar was a good looking torpedo, I would say in the range of about 6" and about 52 gauge. It had a medium darkness wrapper, and its firm feel belied what turned out to be a very easy draw. The cigar has a straightforward tobacco smell and pre-light taste, the wrapper was slightly dry.
> 
> ...


Wow... thats wild... I have only smoked one of them before you and it was exactly as you mentioned except for when it turned. Definitely smoke the second one if you do not mind u but maybe give it a few more days rest first? The one I smoked was fine... maybe a bit on the mild side for me but still good so I am at a loss of what happened with that first one. I think I had that box for a couple of weeks before you got them but from what I understand they are supposed to have a little bit of age on them.

Please check back in and let me know what happens with #2 and if that is bad too...
Then smoke the REAL #2 to make everything happy again :w

If that second one is "bad" then I want to send you a new pair to review. BTW, I think tomorrow is the end of the rest for your pair so one of them has met the end of the road... review coming.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Please don't think you have to send anything else Rod! This was the blind review, and you sent me some awesome Habanos! I will give the second one a try later in the week and see if maybe I just got a turd. Either way, you were MORE than generous, and I would take you as my partner in the reviews anytime!! Tom


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Smoked the first of my two "blind"s sent by Grim. I know I'm gonna butcher this review like I've done before, but here goes:

Country: Dominican Republic
Length/Ring: 5 1/16 x 42 
Shape: Corona
Wrapper: Natural - Indonesian
Strength: Medium Bodied

This smoke had some small wrapper issues from it's travels, but looked very good anyway. The appearance of a decent hand made premium cigar. The smell was pleasant and inviting.
I cliped the end with my Xikar and tested the draw. Easy, but not loose. Nice tobacco flavor from the pre-light draw. I lit this baby up and immediately was surprised at the quality of flavors. Did not expect this from appearances! Very tasty little smoke. Strong notes of wood, cocoa bean and leather were coming and going throughout the entire 45 minute smoke. Not a single flaw while smoking; burn was perfect. Although a bit milder than my norm; I would definately have to say, I'd smoke these again.

With that being said; I still am sticking to my original guess:

_*H Upmann Tubos Gold*_


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

hollywood said:


> With that being said; I still am sticking to my original guess:
> 
> _*H Upmann Tubos Gold*_


*DING! DING! DING!*
We have a winner!!! :w 
You may pick up your prize at the front desk. :r 
Dave, nice job did you guess that b/c I recently box a box of them?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

OK - this is my review of the second blind stick sent to me by DaKlugs. The first was a much simpler matter, as the vitola really narrowed things down quite a bit. THis one, however, was a much tougher call from the research side: A 5-5/8 x 46 medium-brown stick, standard Corona Gorda size. So here goes my guess. I smoked the first one over the weekend, and the second yesterday. Here are my general notes.

Construction was very nice, smooth wrapper witha nice triple cap. not quite as beautiful as some of the other Habanos I've seen, but definitely quality.
Pre-light Aroma - not quite the 'barnyard' I've grown accustomed to with paragas and Boli sticks, but a very pleasant, relatively mild tobacco scent. i probably couldn't pick this as cuban purely from the aroma, but quite nice.
Clipped the end with my xikar, a nice toast to the foot, and awaaay we go.

First third... began with a harsh half-inch or so, then settled into a nice smoke, definitely some spice flavor, and a lot of that nutty profile, some hints of chocolate here and there. Not what I would describe as creamy, but still a lot of that "throat-coating" smoke feeling. Very smooth. The ash was a nice, dark salt and pepper, and the burn was excellent.

The flavor didn't take any unusual twists through the length of the cigar, but there was a great flavor buildup. Every once in a while I would get a hint of something unidentifiable, almost a mild licorice hint, but then back to straight spice and nuts. I would classify this as a medium to medium-full cigar in terms of strength, with a good, though not particularly exciting, flavor profile.

I am quite sure the I've never smoked this cigar before, and to be honest, I think this may be a new brand to me. My second guess would have to be and epi #1, but from he reviews I've read, it doesn't quite sound like what I tasted. Therefore, my guess at this very nice, very straightforward habano is: the Punch Punch. 

How'd I do Klugsie?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> OK - this is my review of the second blind stick sent to me by DaKlugs. The first was a much simpler matter, as the vitola really narrowed things down quite a bit. THis one, however, was a much tougher call from the research side: A 5-5/8 x 46 medium-brown stick, standard Corona Gorda size. So here goes my guess. I smoked the first one over the weekend, and the second yesterday. Here are my general notes.
> 
> Construction was very nice, smooth wrapper witha nice triple cap. not quite as beautiful as some of the other Habanos I've seen, but definitely quality.
> Pre-light Aroma - not quite the 'barnyard' I've grown accustomed to with paragas and Boli sticks, but a very pleasant, relatively mild tobacco scent. i probably couldn't pick this as cuban purely from the aroma, but quite nice.
> ...


Smart Aleck comments omitted as I have yet to post my reviews and guesses which are sure to be ego crushing to me.

I like you description of the cigar. That "throat coating feeling" is a great description of my experience with this cigar.

ERDM Choix Supreme JNL DIC04

A reasonably priced nice addition to anyones humi. Nice Review Raney.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Smart Aleck comments omitted as I have yet to post my reviews and guesses which are sure to be ego crushing to me.
> 
> I like you description of the cigar. That "throat coating feeling" is a great description of my experience with this cigar.
> 
> ...


Ummm... Dave, That was the first one I did (previous page) - which I think we already established I guessed correctly (shameless stroking of my own ego). This is for the second set of sticks, the Corona Gorda. I've smoked all four of the sticks you sent for blind reviews. Perhaps the weight loss is going a bit TOO well? :r

I assume it wasn't a Punch Punch then, so what? Epi #1? Mag 46? FOR GOD'S SAKE, TELL ME MAN!!!


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

I would like to join the blind review circle, either as a guesser or a tester. how can I get involved?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

linusvanpelt said:


> I would like to join the blind review circle, either as a guesser or a tester. how can I get involved?


SeanGar has gotten this together, this is the third one. I would bet that he is going to have round four after this one is done. Keep a weather eye out for him to start again, if I don't see you getting in on the next one, I'll *try* to remember to PM you!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Finally found time to post. Recieve Croatans Pacakage. 4 cigars inside and handrolled nicaragan and a monty #2 ontop of the blind review cigars. will post my review as soon as they recover in my humi(exam week kept me away from home.) Thanks alot


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Ummm... Dave, That was the first one I did (previous page) - which I think we already established I guessed correctly (shameless stroking of my own ego). This is for the second set of sticks, the Corona Gorda. I've smoked all four of the sticks you sent for blind reviews. Perhaps the weight loss is going a bit TOO well? :r
> 
> I assume it wasn't a Punch Punch then, so what? Epi #1? Mag 46? FOR GOD'S SAKE, TELL ME MAN!!!


OK symbol for Dave saying something stupid in previous post Here->
(could be a very popular one)

This one was a R&J Exhibicion # 4 JNL Jul 03

I like both of these cigars as "everday smokes" not to strong, nice "creamy" flavor profiles. (That tongue coating kind of feeling). Bought a 50 cab of each and have not been disappointed. The R&J is a little different in an elusive way than other cigars I have.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> OK symbol for Dave saying something stupid in previous post Here->
> (could be a very popular one)
> 
> This one was a R&J Exhibicion # 4 JNL Jul 03
> ...


Phew - thanks Dave,

I was getting a little obsessive about needing to know what it was I smoked. The RyJ was a nice smoke, definitely no disappointment, but the ERDM was Fantastic. I'll be ordering a box of these as soon as the CC swelling goes down a little.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Torched up one of the cigars galaga sent me. He actually sent two pairs of unbanded smokes, so I have another guestimate to make at some point...

Ayhoo, I didn't measure it, but eyeball says 6x50-52 toro, fairly oily wrapper.

Snipped the tip, fired it up, lotsa smoke from the get-go. Easy draw but didn't get hot. Nothing too fancy, but a good cigar, straightfoward medium bodied smoke.


Edge by Rocky Patel Toro Maduro.

Did I get it, huh, did I, did I??


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> Torched up one of the cigars galaga sent me. He actually sent two pairs of unbanded smokes, so I have another guestimate to make at some point...
> 
> Ayhoo, I didn't measure it, but eyeball says 6x50-52 toro, fairly oily wrapper.
> 
> ...


Were ya been bro'? Let's see 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10412&page=7&pp=15
Old 04-23-2005, 04:52 PM
New 04-26-2005, 04:20 PM
I'll let you know Friday about this same time, but I'll tell you that 3 out of 4 ain't bad. Rocky Patel, Toro, and Maduro you got right.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

galaga said:


> Smoked the first of LeafHogs smokes today. A nice Toro with a few small veins and a toothy wrapper, slightly reddish EMS.....
> but I've smoked a lot of Indian Tabac cigars and I think this is one of Patel's cigars. The size and color make me think that it's an Indian Tabac Classic Tomahawk. That's my :BS and I'm sticking to it!
> THX JOSH nice cigar.


Glad you liked it! Not an RP. La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Toro. 

Sorry I missed this earlier! Been trying to dig myself out of a hole at work :hn


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> Glad you liked it! Not an RP. La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Toro.
> 
> Sorry I missed this earlier! Been trying to dig myself out of a hole at work :hn


He shoots, nothing but a brick!

Yours was an Indian Tabac Tomahawk Maduro, you were real close.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

STICK #3
*Appearance:* 5x38, wrapper was constructed well and oily.

*Construction:* Burned good but the draw was slow.

*Flavor: *It had hints of dark black cofffee but very smooth. I think
I have had this cigar before. I had something I had to do so I didnt finish it all.

*Conclusion:* Survey says...._Punch_

What is it Dave?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

itstim said:


> Not sure what size they were, but they were thinner than a Robusto and probably a little longer. The wrappers were medium to light brown and slightly veiny. When squeezed, the cigars felt on the soft side. I noticed that the cigars have a triple cap.
> 
> Using my Xikar cutter, I was able to make a nice cut. The cigar lit easily too. Before I put the cigar in my mouth, I noticed a nice aroma to the smoke. My first puff was not too pleasant. It tasted like I just licked an ashtray. However, that sensation went away after the first puff. The cigar had a nice, easy draw and produced a fair amount of smoke. The flavor of the cigar was not too distinctive, having a medium body flavor. At times it was bitter, but mostly it was a straight up, decent smoke. It produced a nice white ash which stayed intact about halfway down the cigar (pretty impressive).
> 
> Overall an enjoyable smoke. Not really my type of smoke. I usually enjoy something with more complex flavors. I have no idea what I smoked, so I am not going to even guess. However, I am dying to find out so I can see how bad I did.


Nice review Tim. You smoked a *Trinidad Corona Minor*. I enjoy them on the golf course.

I came home from vacation to find Tim's review package on my desk at the station. In the package there were 5 lovely robustos! 2-unbanded, 2 Torano Sigs and a Jericho! Love the Toranos and have been wanting to try a Jericho. Thanks Tim!

I went ahead and smoked one of the review robustos on my way home from work. Nice dark wrapper and was tripple capped. Pre-light draw was tight, which I like and usually get from my trusty $1.49 v-cutter.  
Pleasant med-bodied smoke with a creamy floral flavor from the get-go and had what I thought were nutty undertones. _Or could have been the other way around._ Lasted till about half-way when it got a little spicier but same pleasnt taste. It turned with about an inch to go and I tossed it. Overall, I liked it and am very curious to find out what it was. I'm leaning on the honduran side. The wrapper maybe a corojo? Guessing exactly would be dumbbbeded on my part.

*Now how bad did I do?  * Interesting thing, the second robusto's top cap is many shades lighter than the rest of the cigar?

:ms NCRM


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa sent me 5 delicious looking cigars, two sets of figurados and a nice pig tail to boot.



When I first saw the big guys I immediately thought CAO Brazilia Anaconda. I have never had one, so its not like I have one to compare it with, and frankly the aroma from the wrapper is not as overtly aromatic as I find in the CAO Brazilias. Hmmmm. I measure it at 8" and 1/8 or so ... the Anaconda is supposed to be 8" even, and the pictures I have seen online the big Brazilia is more tapered. Doesn't look like a Zino Platinum Crown stretch (head on Papa's cigar is too pointy). Wrapper reminds me of a Brazilian maduro wrapper though. 

Oh well, I gave up on shape and size telling me something as I'm not going to spend an hour googling this sucka. ... I'm gonna smoke it.

Brrrrr....I just came in from outside. I should have checked the temperature before lighting up this bad boy. Nice maduro chocolate character, some Nicaraguan maybe, kinda reminds me of a Flor de Olivia in some way, but really I'm confused. The burn so far has been good, needed a touchup at an inch or so but its pretty much freezing outside and windy. I hope you know I had to come in to get some socks! :r 

Back in again after another inch or so. Hmmm. I'm getting Nicaraguan toasty character, but its pretty smooth. So far this is a pretty interesting stick, I'm going to have to reserve my guess until I can smoke the other one. I like it but lord-y, this is a 90 minute smoke for sure.

More to come Papa......


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

OK guys, here's my lame attempt at doing a blind review. Please hold your laughter till the end.

Frank sent me two beautiful robustos to review. These would certainly qualify as eye candy. Both had a dark, oily maduro wrapper. Very smooth with just minuscule veins, no tooth to the wrapper at all. These were the kind of sticks where you don't know if you should smoke them or eat them like a candy bar. Believe me, they were that great looking. And they were 5x50( I measured)

I decided to cut one with my Xikar and punch the other. The pre-light draw was excellant on both. Both lit easily with a torch. The draw was excellent; not loose, but not hard either. I like to describe it as leaning a little to the stiff side, but that's the way I prefer my cigars anyway. To me the draw was perfect.

These had a very even burn and for the most part was razor sharp. The couple of times that they did start to burn uneven, a simple rotation and they were back on track. Both had a white compact ash that held on past the inch mark. Good volume of smoke also.

Now here's the part where I really suck. Taste. There was hint of spice on my lips as I smoked these. But I want to say that I picked up hints of vanilla along the way. There was a certain creaminess to these cigars. I wouldn't describe them as full bodied, but somewhere along the medium to medium-full range. They stayed pretty much the same thru the entire smoke.

These were excellant cigars and ones that I would certainly want to smoke again. Like I said before, these would certainly qualify as eye candy. I really don't have a clue as to what they are, but Toraña keeps popping into my head for some reason. Maybe a 2004 Tribute?

Ok, Frank, I know I didn't come close. But just how far off was I? And a big thanks to you again!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> STICK #3
> *Appearance:* 5x38, wrapper was constructed well and oily.
> 
> *Construction:* Burned good but the draw was slow.
> ...


Sorry to hear you didn't get to finish it! It gets even better the last 3rd.

This was a ... _*Reserva Maxima by Rolando Reyes !!*_


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't get to finish it! It gets even better the last 3rd.
> 
> This was a ... _*Reserva Maxima by Rolando Reyes !!*_


What is that cigar? Never heard of it. Thanks for the smokes!!!
i enjoyed them!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

NCRadioMan said:


> Nice review Tim. You smoked a *Trinidad Corona Minor*. I enjoy them on the golf course.
> 
> I came home from vacation to find Tim's review package on my desk at the station. In the package there were 5 lovely robustos! 2-unbanded, 2 Torano Sigs and a Jericho! Love the Toranos and have been wanting to try a Jericho. Thanks Tim!
> 
> ...


A Corona Minor? No wonder I couldn't figure out what size it was! :r

I will have to try one out on the golf course...if I ever get out to the golf course again!

As for your review...Honduran is correct...medium bodied is right on the nose...However, this cigar has a Cameroon wrapper...a little spicy, a little sweet...

You smoked a...Peterson Gran Reserva Robusto, a relatively new cigar by Ashton. Nice review!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I smoked my second cigar from Rod tonight, and I am a bit befuddled. Oh, of course I am befuddled because I have no idea what cigar it was...I haven't smoked all that many yet, and I just don't know. No, I'm confused about how two "identical" cigars could have such a different flavor. Stick #2 was not plagued by any of the flavor problems that stick #1 had (the chlorine taste!). It started out with hints of chocolate like the first cigar, but never turned ugly. It became a bit less sweet and had some hints of leather, but still had a nice flavor and was an enjoyable smoke. I know that sometimes you can just get a "bad" cigar, but the differences here were like night and day.

So Rod, since I have absolutely no idea what I smoked, I will take a shot in the dark and say a Perdomo....how's that?

Ok, please tell me what they were....and let me know when you get achance to fire up one of mine.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> I smoked my second cigar from Rod tonight, and I am a bit befuddled. Oh, of course I am befuddled because I have no idea what cigar it was...I haven't smoked all that many yet, and I just don't know. No, I'm confused about how two "identical" cigars could have such a different flavor. Stick #2 was not plagued by any of the flavor problems that stick #1 had (the chlorine taste!). It started out with hints of chocolate like the first cigar, but never turned ugly. It became a bit less sweet and had some hints of leather, but still had a nice flavor and was an enjoyable smoke. I know that sometimes you can just get a "bad" cigar, but the differences here were like night and day.
> 
> So Rod, since I have absolutely no idea what I smoked, I will take a shot in the dark and say a Perdomo....how's that?
> 
> Ok, please tell me what they were....and let me know when you get achance to fire up one of mine.


[Rod let's out a huge sigh....]

Whew! I am so glad that second one came through... I can't help it but I was feeling terrible about that first stick. I wonder if something happened in transit that required rest for it to get back to normal?

It is an H. Upmann 1844 160th Anniversary series, Selection #4.

Going to be smoking yours tomorrow night now that it has had plenty of rest... Which one do you think I should review??? The big fat rascal or the other one?



Thanks for the good news!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> [Rod let's out a huge sigh....]
> 
> Whew! I am so glad that second one came through... I can't help it but I was feeling terrible about that first stick. I wonder if something happened in transit that required rest for it to get back to normal?
> 
> ...


Ah, my first Upmann...I remember you posting that you were going to buy those, I shoulda done my research!! Yeah, I think the first one was just a rocket...3 extra days of rest could not have made THAT big a difference...I guess it happens! Thanks Rod, twas a nice smoke.

I vote for the big fat rascal!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Ah, my first Upmann...I remember you posting that you were going to buy those, I shoulda done my research!! .
> 
> I vote for the big fat rascal!!!


HA!

That was what I was thinking would happen too... a quick little search and I am nailed... 

The big fat rascal it is! :z


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> What is that cigar? Never heard of it. Thanks for the smokes!!!
> i enjoyed them!


http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-RX&cat=3

not a bad smoke! especially for the $$. the devils cigar site has them in 5ers once in a while. click below ... if you dare!?!

*beware!!*


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

itstim said:


> As for your review...Honduran is correct...medium bodied is right on the nose...However, this cigar has a Cameroon wrapper...a little spicy, a little sweet...
> 
> You smoked a...Peterson Gran Reserva Robusto, a relatively new cigar by Ashton. Nice review!


These are good smokes and I can't believe I was partially right! Not bad for a noob.

This was fun! 

:ms NCRM


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> OK guys, here's my lame attempt at doing a blind review. Please hold your laughter till the end.
> 
> Frank sent me two beautiful robustos to review. These would certainly qualify as eye candy. Both had a dark, oily maduro wrapper. Very smooth with just minuscule veins, no tooth to the wrapper at all. These were the kind of sticks where you don't know if you should smoke them or eat them like a candy bar. Believe me, they were that great looking. And they were 5x50( I measured)
> 
> ...


Really impressive review buddy. Well they were Don Lino Africa size, Duma, Damn after that review Mark I'm going to fire one up very soon. I got a fiver to try them out too. I wish I'd already tried them to see how close to a torano they were. I agree they are serious eye candy. Thanks for pairing up my friend. I'll smoke the second you sent tomorrow and I promise to stay out of the Reserve you sent so I can post it.. :r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

:r I knew I would suck at this. Talk about a swing and a miss. What makes it even worse is, I have two 5 packs in the cooler right now and had already smoked a couple that Sean had gifted me.

It was fun though. Thanks Frank for pairing up with me and thanks to Sean for getting this together.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

My review will be brought to you after a word from our sponsors( A public service announcement brought to you by SSFBR,this guys sux at reviews) now back to your regularly scheduled programming. 

Pulled out the Xikar cutter and snipped without a problem.
Prelight drawl was easy, toasted the foot and fired her up. Lots of beautiful smoke, I thought it was a pretty smooth stick. I smoked both Mark sent and never did pin down the flavor to my satisfaction, don't believe I've ever has this before. I guess almost a floral kinda taste. Like a 1959 torano but stronger,much stronger. I'd say medium to full. Hard to nail down though(because your a cigar idiot perhaps) I thought Camacho for a bit because of appearance but this had alot less nicotine. I like to sniff the the cap in between puffs and really liked the smell of this. Smoked dang near half before the ash fell off in my lap, well maybe a 2" ash. I had to touch it up early on but that was it, nice even burn the rest of the way. I really enjoyed this stogie and will buy some when I find out what it is. But its time for the cigar idiot to make his guess, drum roll please........ whats that the drummer was rolled and won't be here? Oh ok, without further ado, I think its a 
PARTAGAS SPANISH ROSADO, SAN AGUSTIN.. Please don't throw veggies this time.. 



Legend
SSFBR: stogie smokers for better reviews.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Frank, great review. Very descriptive. What you had was a Fuente Don Carlos Double Robusto. Good try and it was lots of fun. Thanks again.

Oh, by the way, we start tasting school next week. Our desks are on the very front row. Bet I get a lower grade than you. :r . Thanks again Frank, i really enjoyed it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Hey Frank, great review. Very descriptive. What you had was a Fuente Don Carlos Double Robusto. Good try and it was lots of fun. Thanks again.
> 
> Oh, by the way, we start tasting school next week. Our desks are on the very front row. Bet I get a lower grade than you. :r . Thanks again Frank, i really enjoyed it.


Wow Mark, I got one thing right, I never had one... Thanks buddy, I've been wanting to try the Don Carlos line. Many thanks my friend..

:r Geeze flashbacks to HS, I can hear the teach now, Frank young man(aka old fart now), if you don't get at least a B on your exam your gonna flunk out.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Hey Frank, great review. Very descriptive. What you had was a Fuente Don Carlos Double Robusto. Good try and it was lots of fun. Thanks again.
> 
> Oh, by the way, we start tasting school next week. Our desks are on the very front row. Bet I get a lower grade than you. :r . Thanks again Frank, i really enjoyed it.


Hey, I want to be in that class but can I please be next to the smart guy (whoever that ends up being), I want to cheat!!! LOL.. I stink at picking out flavors!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Hey, I want to be in that class but can I please be next to the smart guy (whoever that ends up being), I want to cheat!!! LOL.. I stink at picking out flavors!


I can see the three of us in class now. Talk about setting the education system back 50 years. We need Professor SeanGar to lead this class.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I just smoked my first smoke from TX Matt last night. Nice strong smoke. review comes perhaps tonight while I smoke the second one. 

And hey! in the meantime, Go to Eatapig.com for kicks.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

magno said:


> .
> 
> And hey! in the meantime, Go to Eatapig.com for kicks.


Eat a pig?? Why you lousy son a a gun!! How about eatamagno.com!!

:r :r


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Aw sheesh!

Hope you didn't see last years guest of honour in our photo gallery.

TASTY!!!

www.eatapig.com



icehog3 said:


> Eat a pig?? Why you lousy son a a gun!! How about eatamagno.com!!
> 
> :r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

magno said:


> Aw sheesh!
> 
> Hope you didn't see last years guest of honour in our photo gallery.


Uncle Freddie!!!!

Magno, you mother scratcher!! How could you??? :bx


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have racked my brain on this one.... (not too hard a feat)

I smoked Icehog's review smoke... a short and fat rascal and was really bummed as soon as it lit because it was harsh... but like a few other smokes I really ended up liking... I waited a few minutes and it really settled into a fantastic smoke, I think it must have been too hot at first. The draw was weird, like almost too easy and not a lot of smoke with a normal draw but I think this is just a size issue... it is the first time I have smoked something I think is around a 60rg, it was perfect with just a longer higher volume draw. But what a full flavored smoke and even a very ISOMish complexity for quite a while with a solid yummy finish to the end. I really dug it and it was a bit of a behind kicker... maybe only around 4.75" but baby it sure made up for that in rg and taste.

So......

I'm going to go with

Cuban Parejo by Perdomo??


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I smoked Jgrimball's review smoke.


Rod, I think you have me confused with someone else again.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> I can see the three of us in class now. Talk about setting the education system back 50 years. We need Professor SeanGar to lead this class.


Heck far Mark I had enough trouble the first time thru... :r

Sean as our Tutor, we might have a chance then..


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I smoked Papa's second monster figurado tonight. If you recall I was thinking this had some Nicaraguan in it after the first cigar. Tonight I was thinking to add Honduran to the list. I'm confused, the only think that I am sure of is that these are really excellent smokes. I originally thought FDO maduro, but the cigar tonight reminded me of a Hoyo. Hoyo President Maduro is about the right size but I don't even know if thats a figurado, I'm guessing it has Nic and Hondy tobacco .... hmmm. Crap, there can't be many 8-8.5" figurados out there and I'm stumped. If I had to guess the wrapper I'd say CT broadleaf maduro. By guessing that I've pretty much guaranteed its a Ecuadorian Sumatra though LOL. OK Papa, I admit defeat, but let me know what they are because I want to buy some. You need a guess? Anacondas but I know it ain't them.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I smoked Papa's second monster figurado tonight. If you recall I was thinking this had some Nicaraguan in it after the first cigar. Tonight I was thinking to add Honduran to the list. I'm confused, the only think that I am sure of is that these are really excellent smokes. I originally thought FDO maduro, but the cigar tonight reminded me of a Hoyo. Hoyo President Maduro is about the right size but I don't even know if thats a figurado, I'm guessing it has Nic and Hondy tobacco .... hmmm. Crap, there can't be many 8-8.5" figurados out there and I'm stumped. If I had to guess the wrapper I'd say CT broadleaf maduro. By guessing that I've pretty much guaranteed its a Ecuadorian Sumatra though LOL. OK Papa, I admit defeat, but let me know what they are because I want to buy some. You need a guess? Anacondas but I know it ain't them.


Aaaahh...why would it NOT be the Anaconda? In fact, that is what you had. Apparently, there are only 30k of those produced each year, due to the extremely challenging rolling process. Only the master rollers (can't remember the spanish word for that) get picked to produce those. Did the flavor change as it went from fat to less fat?

Now, Sean, that was the EASY one. So ... it's on to the two harder ones. Heh ... good luck!! Hint: the small figurados have some really nice age on them. I don't think the blondie has that much age, though.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Papa Herf said:


> Aaaahh...why would it NOT be the Anaconda? In fact, that is what you had. Apparently, there are only 30k of those produced each year, due to the extremely challenging rolling process. Only the master rollers (can't remember the spanish word for that) get picked to produce those. Did the flavor change as it went from fat to less fat?
> 
> Now, Sean, that was the EASY one. So ... it's on to the two harder ones. Heh ... good luck!! Hint: the small figurados have some really nice age on them. I don't think the blondie has that much age, though.


Misquote - actually about 70k produced annually - my bad.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Rod...glad it turned into a good smoke for ya...I like them, and they are little ass-kickers! Let me know when you've tried the other one. But as for this one....drumroll please......

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul
4.75" X 60


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Hey Rod...glad it turned into a good smoke for ya...I like them, and they are little ass-kickers! Let me know when you've tried the other one. But as for this one....drumroll please......
> 
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul
> 4.75" X 60


Dang you....

That was my first choice but the one you sent was so much darker than the picture that I found of the consel that I went with the other without even seeing a picture.

I was tricked!

I will definitely pick a few of those up when I see the right deal... an awesome cigar for someone that likes big'uns or you just feel like "going for it" It was a lot of smoking... that length is very deceptive. When it settled down it was one of the best tasting cigars ever for about 1/3 of it. I had to recheck here just to make sure I didn't get it wrong and find out you sent an ISOM.

Dang it... they always say your first guess is the right one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Still glad you enjoyed it!! Did you burn that Boli yet Rod?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> Aaaahh...why would it NOT be the Anaconda? In fact, that is what you had. Apparently, there are only 30k of those produced each year, due to the extremely challenging rolling process. Only the master rollers (can't remember the spanish word for that) get picked to produce those. Did the flavor change as it went from fat to less fat?
> 
> Now, Sean, that was the EASY one. So ... it's on to the two harder ones. Heh ... good luck!! Hint: the small figurados have some really nice age on them. I don't think the blondie has that much age, though.


Hmmm. Anaconda was my first impression but the length didn't match and the shape didn't match what I have seen online. Oh, I'll give you the wrapper had some Brazilia character but much less aromatic than the Piranhas that I have. That WAS an easy one, but like I said the 8" Anaconda length v.s. 8 & 1/16 measured threw me off. Really a great smoke and much milder than the Piranhas, I'll pick up a few at my local.

The little guys are cute ... I'm going to have fun with them.

Sean


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Still glad you enjoyed it!! Did you burn that Boil yet Rod?


NO!!!


I'm saving that baby for something special. Actually mt daughter is ready to give birth to my grand daughter in the next day or so and I think that will do the trick for the boil.

Thanks for that stick bro... I am VERY much looking forward that smoke.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well congratulations Gramps!! That is awesome!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Franksmith said:


> NO!!!
> 
> 
> I'm saving that baby for something special. Actually mt daughter is ready to give birth to my grand daughter in the next day or so and I think that will do the trick for the boil.
> ...


YEE HAW!

Yo Ice...

Just smoked that Boli and that baby was AWESOME!

I'm out of town (in Monterey) with the wife and smoked it out on the patio where we are staying. It was after a fantastic meal and hanging with my #1 and it could not have been better. An ISOM at its finest.

Thank you very much for that... it is one of the best smokes for me ever.

:w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> YEE HAW!
> 
> Yo Ice...
> 
> ...


Hi Rod,

It's good Karma, cosmic even! I smoked one for the first time too...you're right, totally awesome!! Maybe THE best I have smoked so far (though my Habano smoking is relatively newbie-ish!) . I'm glad you enjoyed it my friend, and let me know when you get to the other "review" stick, and the Partagas Short as well....hog


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Sunset cigar, Papa's smaller figurado. 4 3/4 ", tadpole, mottled wrapper. The mottled wrapper is unusual, generally the wrappers are selected to have an even color. Lit it up with a coffee watching the sun set over SWVA.

Draw, burn and ash are superb. I really like the taste, somewhat sweet, complex flavors, not a lot of maduro character. Ash is medium gray. I'm getting the impression this is a Nicaraguan puro from a boutique manufacturer like Cupido or something Don Kiki has rolled. Cupido doesn't make anything like this that I have seen however. I'd guess the age around the middle of the boom, lets say ninety five or so. If I have to guess it would be a Cupido or other Nic small manufacturer puro.

Another excellent cigar from Papa and another whiff ... strike two. 

Thanks Papa..if I could find these I'd definately be looking for a box.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Hi Rod,
> 
> It's good Karma, cosmic even! I smoked one for the first time too...you're right, totally awesome!! Maybe THE best I have smoked so far (though my Habano smoking is relatively newbie-ish!) . I'm glad you enjoyed it my friend, and let me know when you get to the other "review" stick, and the Partagas Short as well....hog


I just smoked the other stick and liked that even more than the first. I will be buying those when I come accross the right price at cbid

5.5" 50 rg Maduro and box pressed... I am sorry but I couldn't solve the riddle?

What is it?


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Nic is right, along with Dominican and Ecuadorian(sp?) - however, Don Kiki and Cupido are not. Keep working at it. I think I have seen a very few boxes still for sale. You are just a shade older in your guess of the age on these sticks -I think they are probably 2000-2001. I am most interested to see what you think of the pigtail.



SeanGAR said:


> Sunset cigar, Papa's smaller figurado. 4 3/4 ", tadpole, mottled wrapper. The mottled wrapper is unusual, generally the wrappers are selected to have an even color. Lit it up with a coffee watching the sun set over SWVA.
> 
> Draw, burn and ash are superb. I really like the taste, somewhat sweet, complex flavors, not a lot of maduro character. Ash is medium gray. I'm getting the impression this is a Nicaraguan puro from a boutique manufacturer like Cupido or something Don Kiki has rolled. Cupido doesn't make anything like this that I have seen however. I'd guess the age around the middle of the boom, lets say ninety five or so. If I have to guess it would be a Cupido or other Nic small manufacturer puro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Those two specimens came straight from the warehouse out of CAO's brand new demonstration humidor. I went a couple of weeks and dropped a few bucks on some sweet sticks, and got some free samples to boot.  Glad you liked them - I saw your 8.83 on Top25. Curious what you'll give the other 3 I sent.



SeanGAR said:


> Hmmm. Anaconda was my first impression but the length didn't match and the shape didn't match what I have seen online. Oh, I'll give you the wrapper had some Brazilia character but much less aromatic than the Piranhas that I have. That WAS an easy one, but like I said the 8" Anaconda length v.s. 8 & 1/16 measured threw me off. Really a great smoke and much milder than the Piranhas, I'll pick up a few at my local.
> 
> The little guys are cute ... I'm going to have fun with them.
> 
> Sean


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> I am most interested to see what you think of the pigtail.


I'll have to spend some time looking for possibilities for the short figurado, frankly I'm stumped.

I am smoking the pigtail as I type. Toro size pigtail, looks like a Trinidad Robusto Extra size but the tail is longer and wrapper oilier in the Trinis in pictues I've seen. Very well rolled, medium dark gray ash. Wrapper looks Cuban, criollo maybe, ash looks Cuban/Nicaraguan. The burn on the wrapper reminds me of some LGC Tainos that I have, kinda crinkles up a tad. I get a bit of aromatic that reminds me of a very young cigar off the sidestream smoke. Ash is holding on very well. The smoke is medium-light bodied and the taste is failrlymuted in the first inch or so (where I am not at this point in the review). A great cigar to start the weekend with a coffee on the patio for sure.

At this point I'm thoroughly confused, as always. The damned wrapper really reminds me of a Cuban, but not the taste (well it does a bit ....) - CAO Criollo, maybe the Conquistador? Really a fine smoke .... Papa you have really great taste in smokes.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

You got it Sean; that's pretty amazing. Trini Robusto Extra. I thought I'd send you something I KNEW you'd like along with the blind samples. As I said, though, I do not know how old it is.

Any further guesses on the small figurados?

I should be able to tender a few guesses of my own on your other stick tonight, Sean. Been a crazy two weeks - I had one last weekend, will try to relax a bit tonight with the other.



SeanGAR said:


> I'll have to spend some time looking for possibilities for the short figurado, frankly I'm stumped.
> 
> I am smoking the pigtail as I type. Toro size pigtail, looks like a Trinidad Robusto Extra size but the tail is longer and wrapper oilier in the Trinis in pictues I've seen. Very well rolled, medium dark gray ash. Wrapper looks Cuban, criollo maybe, ash looks Cuban/Nicaraguan. The burn on the wrapper reminds me of some LGC Tainos that I have, kinda crinkles up a tad. I get a bit of aromatic that reminds me of a very young cigar off the sidestream smoke. Ash is holding on very well. The smoke is medium-light bodied and the taste is failrlymuted in the first inch or so (where I am not at this point in the review). A great cigar to start the weekend with a coffee on the patio for sure.
> 
> At this point I'm thoroughly confused, as always. The damned wrapper really reminds me of a Cuban, but not the taste (well it does a bit ....) - CAO Criollo, maybe the Conquistador? Really a fine smoke .... Papa you have really great taste in smokes.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> Any further guesses on the small figurados?


I'm going to a cigar-friendly Kentucky Derby party later on and will have the second of the pair with a mint julip.

I have seen nothing like it except for the Cupidos, as I mentioned. If there is Ecuador in it I'm assuming that is the wrapper, Ecuador Sumatra? There is a HEALTHY dose of ligero in there, when I snipped it before lighting (I often snip the little foot off that type of cigar, makes for a cleaner light) I could see at least one thick, coal-black leaf inside ...really a nice cigar.

The Trini did and didn't surprise me. The wrapper, ash and burn seemed Cuban, the taste did a bit but not strongly. I should have taken apart the remains of the cigar because it was entubar rolled, something I don't think that CAO uses (I know for sure they don't on the Piranhas).

I'll report back later but honestly the only thing that will truly help is consulting my friend, Mr. Google.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I just smoked the other stick and liked that even more than the first. I will be buying those when I come accross the right price at cbid
> 
> 5.5" 50 rg Maduro and box pressed... I am sorry but I couldn't solve the riddle?
> 
> What is it?


Partagas Seasonal Cifuente...Octuibre...glad you liked it!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa,
Smoked the second of the small figurados tonight. No further along guessing than I was last time. I wave the white flag on that one.

Sean


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

You had a couple of CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Napoleons. I believe CAO stopped making that particular size and shape in about 2000-2001. The two you had were from a box I bought about a month ago at the CAO warehouse in Nashville. I had never seen a cigar that shape and size before, and since I like the Maduro line, I bought a box. I really like 'em - hope you did, too.

http://www2.cigarweekly.com/magazine/firstlook/cao1.php



SeanGAR said:


> Papa,
> Smoked the second of the small figurados tonight. No further along guessing than I was last time. I wave the white flag on that one.
> 
> Sean


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> You had a couple of CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Napoleons. I believe CAO stopped making that particular size and shape in about 2000-2001. The two you had were from a box I bought about a month ago at the CAO warehouse in Nashville. I had never seen a cigar that shape and size before, and since I like the Maduro line, I bought a box. I really like 'em - hope you did, too.
> 
> http://www2.cigarweekly.com/magazine/firstlook/cao1.php


DANG. Never heard of that line, perhaps that's why I couldnt finger them other than to say they tasted Nicaraguan. I'm surprised at how mottled the wrapper is for a CT Broadleaf. And the picture looks more like a short story or WOA and not the ones that were sent (longer nose on the ones I burned). Excellent cigar in any case, many thinks!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Really glad you enjoyed them!! Do you think the aging might have something to do with the mottled appearance? I think it's interesting that both the Anaconda and these Napoleons were inconsistent in their specs - especially as much as CAO tries to emphasize the consistency of their products.

I hope to try your other cigar this afternoon or evening.



SeanGAR said:


> DANG. Never heard of that line, perhaps that's why I couldnt finger them other than to say they tasted Nicaraguan. I'm surprised at how mottled the wrapper is for a CT Broadleaf. And the picture looks more like a short story or WOA and not the ones that were sent (longer nose on the ones I burned). Excellent cigar in any case, many thinks!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Finally lit up Crotans cigars. 

Pre light

Great construction
Dark Wrapper maduro??
Good strong smell but not over powering

first light

SPICY!!
Good amount of smoke good burn
OK enough with the spicy ness 

After first half

spicyness has backed off significantly but is still there almost overwhelming
Smooth and lots of smoke no corrections needed on the burn

finish

Spicyness dropped away big time smoothed out the cigar ten fold and became more enjoyable. Finish is good no bad after taste at all.

MY GUESS:a diablo?? just because of the spice

NOTE: the second cigar wasnt quite as spicy but was still strong in the begining and first half but again it backed off towards the end, this cigars saving grace.

Thanks Crotan i enjoyed them once the spice backed off which was a little over half way


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> Finally lit up Crotans cigars.
> 
> Pre light
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you finally got to smoke them. They were JDN Antano Robusto Grandes. I've really been enjoying this tasty line of sticks lately. For a full-bodied cigar, I think they are smooth and relatively approachable.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks again croatan. good sticks


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I had the first of Magno's 2 blind review sticks (finally).

The cigar had a dark Maduro wrapper and appeared to be a typical 5 x 50 robusto; among my favorite parejo vitolas. I clipped it with the "dickman cut" that was mentioned in a recent thread and it didn't unravel at all; the cigar was very well rolled. A slight squeeze revealed this cigar to be densly packed. The wrapper had a slight oily sheen to it. My cynical side always expects the worst out of a cigar that is soo aesthetically pleasing. 

My palate has been off lately; however upon lighting this cigar my taste buds were telling me this to be a cigar from DR or at least has a good deal of DR filler. The cigar burnt and smoked wonderfully in a car going 65 with 4 windows and the sunroof open. The flavor was excellent. One to add to my list. 

Now to identify it. It was too robust and meaty to be a Fuente Maduro; lacked the unique flavors of a Diamond Crown Maximus; might be a Cuesta Rey Centario, but they don't come in a 5 x 50 vitola. Quesada has been making stronger cigars lately, there was that en cedro Maduro with the German name; but I didn't notice any cedar flavor. 

With my strong assumption this is indeed a DR cigar; this eliminates to my knowledge most mainstream cigars save for La Aurora Maduro and the cigars produced by Perez-Carrillo; and I am leaning towards the LGC. My guess is that Magno sent me a La Gloria Cubana Wavell Maduro.

How did I do?

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> Really glad you enjoyed them!! Do you think the aging might have something to do with the mottled appearance? I think it's interesting that both the Anaconda and these Napoleons were inconsistent in their specs - especially as much as CAO tries to emphasize the consistency of their products.
> 
> I hope to try your other cigar this afternoon or evening.


I believe the Napolean vitola was mentioned in another thread not too long ago; another ape mentioned the Napoleans were discontinued by CAO due to inconsistency. Very interesting our in-house reviewers blindly came to the same result!

-Matt-


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

txmatt said:


> I clipped it with the "dickman cut" that was mentioned in a recent thread and it didn't unravel at all; the cigar was very well rolled.


So, would you "Dickman" again?
See new thread I started for Dickman...


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

they still look cool, though!!

Actually, I had one of these the other night, and I was surprised at how long it took to smoke. For such a weency cigar on the ends, that big bubble in the middle took forever to plow through. And, it came on the heels of one of CigarTexan's "early 90s" La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No. 2(?), which kicked all KINDS of CAO butt. I am in love with the aged stuff now - very, very bad. 



txmatt said:


> I believe the Napolean vitola was mentioned in another thread not too long ago; another ape mentioned the Napoleans were discontinued by CAO due to inconsistency. Very interesting our in-house reviewers blindly came to the same result!
> 
> -Matt-


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

TTT Bump Magno how did I do damnit!?!?

Let see some more reviews!

-Matt-


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

txmatt said:


> TTT Bump Magno how did I do damnit!?!?
> 
> Let see some more reviews!
> 
> -Matt-


Bump ... are we done on this round?


----------

